# SWITCH PLATES / SWITCH EXTENSIONS



## D-Cheeze

4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE 
YOUR CHOICE OF 
CADILLAC 
OLDSMOBILE 
BOWTIE 
IMPALA
BUICK 
RAIDERS 
LINCOLN 
FORD 
MONTE CARLO 


PRICES AS FALLOWS .....


4 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED 
EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED 
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00) 




























6 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED 
SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR 96.00
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)



































8 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED 
EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)



















PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL 


WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED


----------



## D-Cheeze

OTHER MATCHING BILLET HYDRO STUFF AVIALIBLE

BACKING PLATES 
MOTOTR END CAPS 
TANK PLUGS


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOME OF THE OTHER LOGOS AVAILIBLE


----------



## budgetblueoval

post pic os 6 hole lincoln with exteisoin


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Sep 2 2009, 01:36 PM~14961443
> *post pic os 6 hole lincoln with exteisoin
> *


I PUT THESE TOGETHER AS ORDERED .... TO BE HONEST I HAVE YET TO SELL A LINCOLN ONE.....JUST IMAGINE IT LOOKS LIKE THE OTHER 6 HOLE WITH A LINCOLN INSTEAD OFF A BOWTIE .....ALL I HAVE PICS OF IS CADDY , OLDS, IMPALA , BOWTIE AND A COUPLE CUSTOMS I HAVE DONE FOR SOME LOCAL LOWRIDERS


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 02:48 PM~14961550
> *I PUT THESE TOGETHER AS ORDERED .... TO BE HONEST I HAVE YET TO SELL A LINCOLN ONE.....JUST IMAGINE IT LOOKS LIKE THE OTHER 6 HOLE WITH A LINCOLN INSTEAD OFF A BOWTIE .....ALL I HAVE PICS OF IS CADDY , OLDS, IMPALA , BOWTIE AND A COUPLE CUSTOMS I HAVE DONE FOR SOME LOCAL LOWRIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so whats the price 6 hole with extions lincoln shipped


----------



## dirty_duece

those look clean


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

:0


----------



## supercoolguy

nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Sep 2 2009, 02:17 PM~14961847
> *so whats the price 6 hole with extions lincoln shipped
> *


165.000 .... All the prices are posted in the first post


----------



## pinche chico

OH FAWK THOSE BOWTIES WOULD LOOK SICK IN MY REGAL,,
NOW I KNOW WHAT I WANT FOR XMAS,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Sep 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14966483
> *OH FAWK THOSE BOWTIES WOULD LOOK SICK IN MY REGAL,,
> NOW I KNOW WHAT I WANT FOR XMAS,,,, :biggrin:
> *


BOWTIES IN A REGAL ? ....I DO HAVE THE BUICK LOGO


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 11:50 PM~14966678
> *BOWTIES IN A REGAL ? ....I DO HAVE THE BUICK LOGO
> *


I HAVE ALL CHEVY GUTS OUTTA A 72 MONTE AND A SMALL BLOCK UNDER THE HOOD,,AND 64 IMPALA OUTSIDE MIRRORS,,,
I CALL IT A CHEVY,,,LOL ,,CAN I SEE A PIC OF THE BUICK,,MY BRO COULD PROLLY USE ONE FOR HIS B-DAY,,THANKS HOMIE,,,


----------



## budgetblueoval

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

damn nice cheeze you'll here from me real soon :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 02:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 80.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  130.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 165.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  205.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


 :0 
Ooooooooowwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeee that nice UCE!!!I'ma get at you next week. :biggrin:


----------



## mrbg

those look nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 3 2009, 04:39 PM~14974172
> *:0
> Ooooooooowwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeee that nice UCE!!!I'ma get at you next week. :biggrin:
> *


Let me know Uce


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:48 PM~14961550
> *I PUT THESE TOGETHER AS ORDERED .... TO BE HONEST I HAVE YET TO SELL A LINCOLN ONE.....JUST IMAGINE IT LOOKS LIKE THE OTHER 6 HOLE WITH A LINCOLN INSTEAD OFF A BOWTIE .....ALL I HAVE PICS OF IS CADDY , OLDS, IMPALA , BOWTIE AND A COUPLE CUSTOMS I HAVE DONE FOR SOME LOCAL LOWRIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  those are nice


----------



## bangbackbumper

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13

Damn thoz r sick


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Can you do Riv ones :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## slabrider93

Nice


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 02:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 80.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  130.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 165.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  205.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


 :thumbsup: got any pics of the impala switch extensions?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 5 2009, 05:50 PM~14991639
> *:thumbsup: got any pics of the impala switch extensions?
> *


sorry no ......my machinest has them


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2009, 07:17 AM~15012941
> *sorry no ......my machinest has them
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

BUDGETBLUEOVAL ....SHOULD HAVE YOUR OUT BY MONDAY OR EARLIAR 

THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 02:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 80.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  130.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 165.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  205.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *



hey homie do you only have the chevy one in the 6 hole or do you have it in the 4 hole or do you have any other 4 hole one that would be more specified for my 84 caprice


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Sep 10 2009, 03:13 PM~15042212
> *hey homie do you only have the chevy one in the 6 hole or do you have it in the 4 hole or do you have any other 4 hole one that would be more specified for my 84 caprice
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Caddy-1991

how many days u will ship the plate if i want it ?

and u have paypal


----------



## ars!n

You have anything for Montes other than the Bow ties?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 4 2009, 09:13 AM~14979902
> *Let me know Uce
> *


  PM Sent!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 10 2009, 04:33 PM~15042977
> * PM Sent!
> *


Got it sent u one back


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Caddy-1991+Sep 10 2009, 03:59 PM~15042683-->
> 
> 
> 
> how many days u will ship the plate if i want it ?
> 
> and u have paypal
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> <!--QuoteBegin-ars!n_@Sep 10 2009, 04:22 PM~15042865
> *You have anything for Montes other than the Bow ties?
> *


coming soon homie


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 10 2009, 05:43 PM~15043050
> *pm sent
> 
> coming soon homie
> *


 :0 Send me a PM when you do. I'll buy that shit up and I know a few g-body owners that probably would too. Those would be hot sellers


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Sep 10 2009, 06:27 PM~15044181
> *:0  Send me a PM when you do. I'll buy that shit up and I know a few g-body owners that probably would too. Those would be hot sellers
> *


DEFINALTY WORKING ON IT MAN ....STAY TUNED ...CAPRICE AND MONTE COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 11 2009, 08:35 AM~15049293
> *DEFINALTY WORKING ON IT MAN ....STAY TUNED ...CAPRICE AND MONTE COMING SOON  :biggrin:
> *


I'll put the word out when you do :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*beautiful work Rich  *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2009, 12:08 PM~15052267
> *beautiful work Rich
> *


thanks jason .....talk to you monday


----------



## D-Cheeze

Big Marc I will have yours out by tuesday or sooner ....thansk for the biz Uce


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Dem Chits are FIRME !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Sep 11 2009, 02:10 PM~15053548
> *Dem Chits are FIRME !!!!!!!!
> *


ORALE HOLMES :0


----------



## 90coupedraggn

TTT for D-Cheeze for a great seller and super good guy thanks for the switch extensions sorry for the late feedback!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Sep 11 2009, 06:13 PM~15055898
> *TTT for D-Cheeze for a great seller and super good guy thanks for the switch extensions    sorry for the late feedback!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the good words man


----------



## rug442




----------



## rollindeep408

> I PUT THESE TOGETHER AS ORDERED .... TO BE HONEST I HAVE YET TO SELL A LINCOLN ONE.....JUST IMAGINE IT LOOKS LIKE THE OTHER 6 HOLE WITH A LINCOLN INSTEAD OFF A BOWTIE .....ALL I HAVE PICS OF IS CADDY , OLDS, IMPALA , BOWTIE AND A COUPLE CUSTOMS I HAVE DONE FOR SOME LOCAL LOWRIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again for my swich plates and switch batts rich these are the shit good quality


----------



## tkustomstx

Now thats a clean ass switch plate


----------



## lincoln863

Any 10 whole?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Sep 13 2009, 09:13 AM~15066211
> *Any 10 whole?
> *


Hasn't been any call for one .....


----------



## lincoln863

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 13 2009, 07:09 PM~15068702
> *Hasn't been any call for one .....
> *


how much for one with 10 for a lincoln?


----------



## Kamakazi

can you post a pic of what they look like from the back with switches in em


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Sep 13 2009, 08:39 PM~15071716
> *can you post a pic of what they look like from the back with switches in em
> *




















this is the first design ....i have a few of these ...there welded ...the newer version will be all one piece


----------



## D-Cheeze

CAPRICE LOGO IS DONE ....WILL POST PICS LATER TODAY


----------



## D-Cheeze

LINCOLN SWITCH PLATE AND EXTENSIONS FOR BUDGET BLUE OVAL


----------



## D-Cheeze

CAPRICE LOGO READY TO GO


----------



## CasinoDreams

o shitttt homi


----------



## CasinoDreams

u going to the supershow d chesse cuz i might need a caprice logo 1 with the switch ex. 4 holes


----------



## Kamakazi

damn homie same price for the caprice as the chevy ones


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Sep 14 2009, 08:37 PM~15083581
> *damn homie same price for the caprice as the chevy ones
> *


yup yup


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 14 2009, 02:00 PM~15078447
> *u going to the supershow d chesse cuz i might need a caprice logo 1 with the switch ex. 4 holes
> *


not sure if i am going yet ....i can ship if you want one


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

To the top


----------



## supersporting88

Nice. I will have to hit you up if you get Monte Carlo ones made :thumbsup:


----------



## montekels87

hey whats up i got a 5 switch...switch box the middle switch is a custom kill switch for the hydros









i want to get something like this but with 3 switches on one side n 2 on the other if its possible n how much it would cost


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Sep 15 2009, 07:22 PM~15093219
> *Nice.  I will have to hit you up if you get Monte Carlo ones made :thumbsup:
> *


Coming soon homie


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 15 2009, 10:16 PM~15094823
> *Coming soon homie
> *


X2


----------



## lincoln863

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 15 2009, 10:56 AM~15086517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 10 switch extension like this one but with the lincoln sign on them?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Sep 16 2009, 06:31 AM~15096541
> *how much for 10 switch extension like this one but with the lincoln sign on them?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 80.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  130.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 165.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  205.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

monte logo is ready ......thanks to JUSTDEEZ

custom logos will now be aviable .....hit up JUSTDEEZ for a quote on the logos


----------



## montekels87

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 17 2009, 12:01 PM~15108286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monte logo is ready ......thanks to JUSTDEEZ
> 
> custom logos will now be aviable .....hit up JUSTDEEZ for a quote on the logos
> *


hey whats up man how much would it cost for a 6 switch plate with the monte carlo logo pm with the price thx


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Sep 17 2009, 11:14 AM~15108394
> *hey whats up man how much would it cost for a 6 switch plate with the monte carlo logo pm with the price thx
> *


Shit PM me the price too!


----------



## FUCQH8RS

caddy 4 hole is sik :biggrin: how much pm a homie :biggrin: shipped to 33036
with extensions


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ars!n+Sep 17 2009, 11:39 AM~15109015-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit PM me the price too!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FUCQH8RS_@Sep 17 2009, 11:42 AM~15109046
> *caddy 4 hole is sik :biggrin:  how much pm a homie :biggrin: shipped to 33036
> with extensions
> *


pm's sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

MAG8888 THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS MAN ......I WILL SHIP YOUR COMPLETE ORDER BY WEDSDAY OR SOONER


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Sep 11 2009, 01:17 PM~15052363-->
> 
> 
> 
> Big Marc I will have yours out by tuesday or sooner ....thansk for the biz Uce
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-Cheeze_@Sep 14 2009, 11:41 AM~15076586
> *CAPRICE LOGO READY TO GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for my USO Rich!Got my paccage yesterday these a defintely my new favorite accessory!You guys are sleeping on this one if you don't have it yet.Thanks UCE 4 everything and yes I want the Caprice paccage too!

Good seller,good biz,great USO!


----------



## D-Cheeze

monte logo is done ....thanks to justdeez for the program work 

here is a sample switch extension with the logo 
all parts we offer will be availble with this


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 80.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  130.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 165.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  205.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


TTT


----------



## Dannyboy sgv

Any pics of them installed


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I love the detail......TTT


----------



## mrcadillac

nice plates! they look bad ass with them matching switches


----------



## BGIZZLE

I like that caddy one!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

alll pending orders shipped today...thanks for the biz and the patience ....who else wants some ?


----------



## lowlow24

What's the ticket Uso?? Chevy bowtie or impala logo??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Sep 21 2009, 09:10 PM~15148968
> *What's the ticket Uso?? Chevy bowtie or impala logo??
> *


pm sent Uce


----------



## D-Cheeze

monte 6 hole


----------



## Boricua Customs

Very nice work D-Cheeze !!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Sep 22 2009, 07:48 AM~15151589
> *Very nice work D-Cheeze !!
> *


THANKS


----------



## az71monte

Can you get chips too or just the switch extensions


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Sep 22 2009, 12:34 PM~15154133
> *Can you get chips too or just the switch extensions
> *


you can get what ever you want


----------



## WstSideLincoln

VERY NICE DETAIL. THEM MONTE ONES AND THE PLATE ARE FUCKING SICK......... :thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2009, 02:35 PM~15154706
> *you can get what ever you want
> *


price shipped to 85207


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2009, 08:41 AM~15151547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monte 6 hole
> *


 :0 :0 THESE N 4 HOLE WITH EXTENSIONS...?????..HIT ME UP


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by az71monte+Sep 22 2009, 05:18 PM~15157034-->
> 
> 
> 
> price shipped to 85207
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-H8R PROOF_@Sep 22 2009, 05:50 PM~15157375
> *:0  :0 THESE N 4 HOLE WITH EXTENSIONS...?????..HIT ME UP
> *


pm's sent


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2009, 07:41 AM~15151547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monte 6 hole
> *


 :0 damn that looks sick


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 15 2009, 08:54 AM~15086505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 Very nice!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Sep 23 2009, 06:17 AM~15161997
> *:0  Very nice!
> *


thanks there Derek .....you still got your black lac ?


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 23 2009, 08:37 AM~15162533
> *thanks there Derek .....you still got your black lac ?
> *



Yep I'll be hitting you up for this setup dude.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Sep 23 2009, 12:55 PM~15165507
> *Yep I'll be hitting you up for this setup dude.
> *


Whenever your ready :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

get with you soon, rich!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 24 2009, 08:31 AM~15173450
> *get with you soon, rich!
> *


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2009, 07:41 AM~15151547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monte 6 hole
> *


Great detail, looks good....you ever going to make a Regal one? may i suggest the older logo/emblem....I know I'd buy one


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 24 2009, 04:13 PM~15177797
> *Great detail, looks good....you ever going to make a Regal one? may i suggest the older logo/emblem....I know I'd buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anything is possible ....only bad would be the set up fee ... Around 50.00


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2009, 06:22 PM~15179028
> *Anything is possible ....only bad would be the set up fee ... Around 50.00
> *


so for a 4 hole plate with switch I'd be looking at $130 plus $50 set up and for a 6 hole plate with switch $160 + $50 set up?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 24 2009, 07:00 PM~15179490
> *so for a 4 hole plate with switch I'd be looking at $130 plus $50 set up and for a 6 hole plate with switch $160 + $50 set up?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

8 hole plates are ready ....who needs one ?


----------



## RegalLimited82

got any pics of motor end caps done?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 24 2009, 08:57 PM~15180682
> *got any pics of motor end caps done?
> *


HERE ARE SOME CADDY ONES 

















CADILLAC MOTOR CAPS ....


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Sep 24 2009, 04:13 PM~15177797
> *Great detail, looks good....you ever going to make a Regal one? may i suggest the older logo/emblem....I know I'd buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











WHAT YA THINK ?


----------



## cl1965ss

DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE REGAL LOGO OR BUICK?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Sep 25 2009, 12:56 PM~15185966
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE REGAL LOGO OR BUICK?
> *


REGAL LOGO IS TWO COMMENTS UP ( NEW DESIGN ) HAVNT ACTUALLY CUT ANY YET 
BUICK LOGO IS THIS ONE


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice work homie. Will u be in vegas at the super show sellin products?


----------



## az71monte

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2009, 02:35 PM~15154706
> *you can get what ever you want
> *


Payment sent through paypal bro


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 25 2009, 03:17 PM~15187012
> *Nice work homie. Will u be in vegas at the super show sellin products?
> *


Gonna bring a few things ? What where you looking for?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Sep 25 2009, 05:16 PM~15187904
> *Payment sent through paypal bro
> *


GOT IT ...


----------



## D-Cheeze

To the top


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

can you give me a number that i can call.so i can order a switch plate and switchs.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Sep 28 2009, 04:31 PM~15211466
> *can you give me a number that i can call.so i can order a switch plate and switchs.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## tkustomstx

Those are clean


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 28 2009, 05:32 PM~15212083
> *Those are clean
> *


Thanks man ... Doing our best to offer high quality parts at a fair price !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

T T T


----------



## D-Cheeze

T T T


----------



## SamuraiKing

im interested in the 8 hole monte carlo ones but what is the actual length of the plate


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Sep 29 2009, 01:09 PM~15219989
> *im interested in the 8 hole monte carlo ones but what is the actual length of the plate
> *


12 inches


----------



## D-Cheeze

THA_R_O_C88 THANKS FOR THE BIZ ...GOT YOUR M/O TODAY WILL SHIP PARTS BY THURSDAY OR SOONER


----------



## D-Cheeze

ALL PENDING ORDERS WILL SHIP TOMMARROW ....THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE


----------



## Cecamania

NICE WORK BRO!!


----------



## Cecamania

NICE WORK BRO!!  HOW BIG IS YOUR SHOP?


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 29 2009, 06:58 PM~15222993
> *THA_R_O_C88 THANKS FOR THE BIZ ...GOT YOUR M/O TODAY WILL SHIP PARTS BY THURSDAY OR SOONER
> *


 :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT HOMIE hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Cecamania_@Oct 1 2009, 04:23 PM~15242954
> *NICE WORK BRO!!    HOW BIG IS YOUR SHOP?
> *


Pretty big ...like 14,000 sq ft ... Click the goodies link in my signature to see it


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by THA_R_O_C88_@Oct 1 2009, 04:31 PM~15243049
> *:thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT HOMIE hno:
> *


Sorry bout the lag ...polisher was laggin .....will ship tommarrow


----------



## SAC_TOWN

:thumbsup:


----------



## GINandJUICE

D-CHEEZE man homie all of these swichplates and extensions are fukn bad ass bro...mad props to you..so much detail...BIG UPS.!!!! do ya thang mayne!!!


----------



## Cecamania

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 1 2009, 10:20 PM~15244002
> *Pretty big ...like 14,000 sq ft ... Click the goodies link in my signature to see it
> *


DAYUM THAT'S BIG!! YOU DO THE PROGRAMMING AND DESIGNING?

I FOUDN ALOT OF CAR PICS BUT NO SHOP PICS?

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!


----------



## singlepumpking

ttt for REAL QUALITY.

FUCK THE REST, THIS GUY IS THE BEST!


THIS GUYS WORK BLOWS ANYTHING ELSE OUT OF THE WATER AND SUPPORTING GOOD OLD USA!

TTT!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Cecamania_@Oct 2 2009, 08:25 AM~15248249
> *DAYUM THAT'S BIG!!  YOU DO THE PROGRAMMING AND DESIGNING?
> 
> I FOUDN ALOT OF CAR PICS BUT NO SHOP PICS?
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!
> *


THE SHOP I WORK AT IS GOODIES ....MY MACHIST HAS HIS OWN PLACE ...SO THE BILLET STUFF ISNT MADE THERE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 80.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  130.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 165.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  205.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


----------



## singlepumpking

love your parts bro. from what I see you have the best machine work and best style on here!

Its not just about price its about style!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Oct 2 2009, 07:34 PM~15254031
> *love your parts bro. from what I see you have the best machine work and best style on here!
> 
> Its not just about price its about style!
> *


thanks for the good words man ....i try to provide high quaility parts for a fair price ...


----------



## abel




----------



## D-Cheeze

CAPRICE SWITCH PLATE


----------



## D-Cheeze

BIG MARC AND STREET BANGER THANKS FOR THE BIZ ON THE 4 HOLE CADDY AND CAPRICE PLATES ...I DO APPRECIATE IT


----------



## D-Cheeze

Dan from LuxuriouS British Columbia thanks for the biz on the 4 hole Lincoln plate will ship by Friday


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## timmnm77

ttt


----------



## chilango1964

How much is the shipping to Toronto Ontario Canada?

Do you have paypal?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Oct 6 2009, 08:08 PM~15288445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the shipping to Toronto Ontario Canada?
> 
> Do you have paypal?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## ENVIUS

How much for this caddy plate with 6 holes and extensions?
zipcode is 65807














*Also do you have any of these with a SEALED endcap? i really want some sealed...had bad luck with vented caps lol (fire  )*


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 3 2009, 01:15 PM~15258304
> *BIG MARC AND STREET BANGER THANKS FOR THE BIZ ON THE 4 HOLE CADDY AND CAPRICE PLATES ...I DO APPRECIATE IT
> *


TTT for my USO and these nice accessories!!!Got the new goodies,love them as usual,Rich thanks for everything great product and a standup dude!Gonna need another Cadi hookup next week. :biggrin: 


'75 Raghouse Caprice


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15299534
> *How much for this caddy plate with 6 holes and extensions?
> zipcode is 65807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also do you have any of these with a SEALED endcap? i really want some sealed...had bad luck with vented caps lol (fire   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Oct 8 2009, 07:47 AM~15301628
> *TTT for my USO and these nice accessories!!!Got the new goodies,love them as usual,Rich thanks for everything great product and a standup dude!Gonna need another Cadi hookup next week. :biggrin:
> '75 Raghouse Caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good there Uce ...thanks for the good words


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 14 2009, 11:39 AM~15076566
> *LINCOLN SWITCH PLATE AND EXTENSIONS FOR BUDGET BLUE OVAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEED THIS IN A 4HOLE SETUP!!PM ME THE DETAILS SUCH AS TOTAL SHIPPED COST,EST. TIME TILL DELIVERED E.T.C THANKS HOMIE,I WANT THE SWITCH EXTS TOO!!I SAW A TOTAL ON ANOTHER PAGE BUT WANT TO BE SURE IT HASNT CHANGED!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 8 2009, 10:48 AM~15303186
> *NEED THIS IN A 4HOLE SETUP!!PM ME THE DETAILS SUCH AS TOTAL SHIPPED COST,EST. TIME TILL DELIVERED E.T.C THANKS HOMIE,I WANT THE SWITCH EXTS TOO!!I SAW A TOTAL ON ANOTHER PAGE BUT WANT TO BE SURE IT HASNT CHANGED!!
> *


PM
sent


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 3 2009, 07:14 PM~15258295
> *CAPRICE SWITCH PLATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


rich whats the price on one of these?


----------



## 808cutlass

are those prices the same for shipping to Hawaii?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Oct 9 2009, 12:15 AM~15309675
> *are those prices the same for shipping to Hawaii?
> *


ADD AN EXTRA 10.00 FOR CANADA OR HAWAII


----------



## 808cutlass

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 9 2009, 01:27 PM~15314035
> *ADD AN EXTRA 10.00 FOR CANADA OR HAWAII
> *



ok, will be sending you my order soon....


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 05:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 80.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  130.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 165.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  205.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


i like the detail,looks damn nice-what i really like is the 2 set screws in the extentions-ive always hot glued mine on so they dont wiggle round :yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 11 2009, 05:29 AM~15323382
> *i like the detail,looks damn nice-what i really like is the 2 set screws in the extentions-ive always hot glued mine on so they dont wiggle round :yes:
> *


Thanks man there are actually three set screws ... I still recomend a dab of silicone to keep them in place though


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

Got my products today,good craftsmanship for the ticket.Got a little refund for the understandable delay which will be going back to ya. Excellent bussiness :thumbsup: Thanks again


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 25 2009, 04:44 PM~15186800
> *REGAL LOGO IS TWO COMMENTS UP ( NEW DESIGN ) HAVNT ACTUALLY CUT ANY YET
> BUICK LOGO IS THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THREE OF THESE :biggrin:


----------



## ryanbk7

u got any with a regal emblem?


----------



## weatmaster

gotta love ur stuff


----------



## 808cutlass




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by THA_R_O_C88+Oct 12 2009, 05:43 PM~15335766-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got my products today,good craftsmanship for the ticket.Got a little refund for the understandable delay which will be going back to ya. Excellent bussiness    :thumbsup: Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BIZ MAN
> <!--QuoteBegin-ryanbk7_@Oct 12 2009, 08:42 PM~15337945
> *u got any with a regal emblem?
> *


WORKING ON IT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## binky79

how much for the end caps? 

this is some tight product cheese


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Oct 20 2009, 03:29 PM~15415470
> *how much for the end caps?
> 
> this is some tight product cheese
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

rightwire YOUR SIX HOLE IMPALA PLATE WITH BOWTIE EXTENSIONS ARE LEAVING TODAY ....THANKS FOR THE BIZNESS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 80.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  130.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 165.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  205.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## 83monte509

i got a single pump setup in my daily Monte Carlo.Could u do a Two switch with this on the plate and Monte Carlo switch extensions? or a longhorns for the pumphead?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 83monte509_@Oct 23 2009, 06:23 PM~15450083
> *i got a single pump setup in my daily Monte Carlo.Could u do a Two switch with this on the plate and Monte Carlo switch extensions? or a longhorns for the pumphead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry man no two swtich set-ups ....  and no custom logos right now


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

To the top


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 80.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  130.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 165.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  205.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


----------



## ars!n

bump for some grade A quality :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 30 2009, 04:21 PM~15517268
> *bump for some grade A quality  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme

DAMN THIS SHIT IS BETTER THAN PORN HOMIE... :biggrin: 
ganna buy me some in a few weeks for my lincoln


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 24 2009, 04:35 PM~15455255
> *sorry man no two swtich set-ups ....   and no custom logos right now
> *


OH YOU KILLING ME


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 2 2009, 04:17 PM~15540725
> *OH YOU KILLING ME
> *


SORRY BRO


----------



## D-Cheeze

money carlo thanks for the refferal on the lincoln plate/extensions


----------



## LENETOWNTX

HOW MUCH FOR ONE WITH THE IMPALA OF CHEVY LOGO?


----------



## puertorican65

CAN YOU DO A CLUB PLAQUE ON THEM? IF YES HOW MUCH?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Nov 5 2009, 09:52 PM~15578614
> *CAN YOU DO A CLUB PLAQUE ON THEM? IF YES HOW MUCH?
> *


it would cost more then double


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2009, 10:40 PM~15180455
> *8 hole plates are ready ....who needs one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze

To the top


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

NEW STLYE TWO HOLE PLATES COMING SOON .....


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY

CAN YOU DO NUMBERS. OR ANYTHING BESIDES WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 13 2009, 03:26 PM~15657905
> *NEW STLYE TWO HOLE PLATES COMING SOON .....
> *


Does that mean custom plates will be back to?


----------



## lines

can u do a 10 switch or a 1 swich with the linclon logo hi me back


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Nov 17 2009, 02:40 PM~15693766-->
> 
> 
> 
> CAN YOU DO NUMBERS.  OR ANYTHING BESIDES WHAT YOU GOT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I CAN DO NUMBERS FOR A MODEST FEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 04:41 PM~15694958
> *Does that mean custom plates will be back to?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES BUY SET-UP FEE'S AND CUSTOM LOGOS WILL COST AT LEAST 75-100 EXTRA
> <!--QuoteBegin-lines_@Nov 17 2009, 07:06 PM~15696779
> *can u do a 10 switch  or a 1 swich  with the linclon  logo hi me back
> *


SORRY NOT OFFERING THOSE ....JUST 2,4,6,8


----------



## D-Cheeze

2 HOLE ARE READY ....WITH OR WITH OUT THE EXTRA LINES 










80.00 FOR JUST THE PLATE .....110.00 WITH EXTENSIONS


----------



## SamuraiKing

interested in 8 hole monte carlo with extensions whats the adress or info i needto send payment.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

64_EC_STYLE thanks for the biz ....will have yours out by late next week


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 26 2009, 12:19 AM~15784892
> *64_EC_STYLE thanks for the biz ....will have yours out by late next week
> *



 cant wait to get it :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TO THE TOP


----------



## D-Cheeze

supersporting88 THANKS FOR THE BIZ ....WILL SHIP BY NEXT WEEK


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Nov 24 2009, 09:13 PM~15773623
> *interested in 8 hole monte carlo with extensions whats the adress or info i needto send payment.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SJDEUCE

damn didn't see this topic, ill come threw to rap to you :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 30 2009, 05:51 PM~15826174
> *damn didn't see this topic, ill come threw to rap to you :biggrin:
> *


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 30 2009, 02:13 PM~15822519
> *supersporting88  THANKS FOR THE BIZ ....WILL SHIP BY NEXT WEEK
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOMETHING A LITTLE NEW AND DIFFERENT ....LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK ?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 1 2009, 12:53 PM~15834671
> *SOMETHING A LITTLE NEW AND DIFFERENT ....LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like those! :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

HOW MUCH FOR 4 HOLE FOR AN IMPALA


----------



## G2G_Al

I will hit you up for an 8 hole when I am ready for my interior!! Looks good!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

YEAR OF VEHICLE SWITCH EXTENSIONS NOW AVAILIBLE


----------



## G2G_Al

Quick ? Are they chromed or Polished??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 4 2009, 02:29 PM~15872943
> *Quick ?  Are they chromed or Polished??
> *


POLISHED


----------



## supersporting88

Thanks Cheese 










:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Dec 4 2009, 10:35 PM~15877615
> *Thanks Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING BY AND PICKING THAT UP :cheesy:


----------



## droptop63

hey i want that caddy four hole w/ext.pm me how i order and is that wit shipping,thanks


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 25 2009, 11:10 AM~15777958
> *TTT
> *


u got pic of 6 hole OLDSMOBILE/CUTLASS?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Dec 5 2009, 07:02 PM~15883818
> *u got pic of 6 hole OLDSMOBILE/CUTLASS?
> *


sorry i looked ...don have a pic of a six hole .....i do have a pic ofthe 4 hole on page 2 of this topic


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

6 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED 
SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR 96.00
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)


























HEY RICH I NEED A 5 HOLE WITH THE IMPALA LOGO AND THE EXTENSIONS PLAIN


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 6 2009, 10:33 PM~15895533
> *6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY RICH I NEED A 5 HOLE WITH THE IMPALA LOGO AND THE EXTENSIONS PLAIN
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## INFULLFX

CAN YOU MAKE THEM DOME SHAPED OR ANY OTHER TYPE BESIDES THE TYPICAL FLAT PLATE STYLE?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by INFULLFX_@Dec 8 2009, 10:13 AM~15912221
> *CAN YOU MAKE THEM DOME SHAPED OR ANY OTHER TYPE BESIDES THE TYPICAL FLAT PLATE STYLE?
> *


SORRY NO ...WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT I SELL


----------



## INFULLFX

COOL WELL ONCE I GET TO THAT PART OF THE PROJECT MAYBE I CAN MAKE SOME WORK TO GET HOOKED UP, YOU GOT SOME NICE PLATES LIKE EVERYONE HAS ALREADY SAID. I WILL KEEP YOUR SHOP IN MIND HOMIE.


----------



## cl1965ss

DID YOU EVER DO THE REGAL ONE'S? ANY PICS? I SAW THE PIC OF THE PROTOTYPE BUT NEVER ANY PANEL WITH THE LOGO. THANKS.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 8 2009, 07:23 PM~15918522
> *DID YOU EVER DO THE REGAL ONE'S? ANY PICS? I SAW THE PIC OF THE PROTOTYPE BUT NEVER ANY PANEL WITH THE LOGO. THANKS.
> *


I NEVER DID ....ONLY REASON IS A FEW PEOPLE ASKED BUT NEVER CAME THROUGH WITH THE CASH .....IF SOME ONE PAYS I WILL MAKE THEM ...I DO MAKE THE BUICK LOGO TOO


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 8 2009, 09:36 PM~15920551
> *I NEVER DID ....ONLY REASON IS A FEW PEOPLE ASKED BUT NEVER CAME THROUGH WITH THE CASH .....IF SOME ONE PAYS I WILL MAKE THEM ...I DO MAKE THE BUICK LOGO TOO
> *


So will the old price apply? I was down to get a 6 hole plate (new regal design) with the switches done and 2 motor end caps but then you had issued with your machinist (he didnt like the logo) and you told me nevermind. Let me know, had the cash then and have it now.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15921001
> *So will the old price apply?  I was down to get a 6 hole plate (new regal design) with the switches done and 2 motor end caps but then you had issued with your machinist (he didnt like the logo) and you told me nevermind.  Let me know, had the cash then and have it now.
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN

Is it possible to get a 4 hole plate and 4 extensions without logo? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 14 2009, 07:06 PM~15982173
> *Is it possible to get a 4 hole plate and 4 extensions without logo? Im looking to buy a Mazda B2200 pick up :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

nice :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

To the top


----------



## ELO408WEST

Clean work Rich.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Dec 16 2009, 09:34 PM~16005322
> *Clean work Rich.
> *


thanks bro ....I am trying


----------



## D-Cheeze

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 THANKS FOR THE BIZ JD


----------



## rightwire




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 20 2009, 08:12 PM~16042355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 , NINTYSEXLAC YOUR ORDERS ARE SHIPPING TODAY


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 22 2009, 03:43 PM~16060264
> *HUSTLE_HARDER_63 , NINTYSEXLAC YOUR ORDERS ARE SHIPPING TODAY
> *


thanks RICH. :thumbsup: HAPPY HOLIDAYS 2 U TOO.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Dec 22 2009, 11:47 PM~16065607
> *thanks RICH.  :thumbsup: HAPPY HOLIDAYS 2 U TOO.
> *


RIGHT BACK AT YOU MAN ....THANKS AGAIN FOR THE BIZ


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC

ups just dropped them off , thanks again RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by NINETYSEXLAC_@Dec 24 2009, 02:15 PM~16080629
> *ups just dropped them off , thanks again RICH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anytime man ...glad i got them to you before christmas :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## crucialjp

Any pics of the Caddy backing plate, I need a quote for 3 of em


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Dec 28 2009, 11:16 AM~16110950
> *Any pics of the Caddy backing plate, I need a quote for 3 of em
> *


PM SENT


----------



## infamous704

HOW MUCH FOR A 4 SWITCH PLATE WITH THE EXTENSIONS WITH THE MONTE CARLO EMBLEM ? SHIPPED TO 28078...PM ME THANK YOU..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 28 2009, 03:05 PM~16112777
> *HOW MUCH FOR A 4 SWITCH PLATE WITH THE EXTENSIONS WITH THE MONTE CARLO EMBLEM  ? SHIPPED TO 28078...PM ME THANK YOU..
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HEY WHO EVER IS THINKING OF BUYING ONE OF THESE 

WELL YOU BETTER HURRY CAUSE THE QUALITY AND PRICE ARE WELLLLL WORTH IT 

THANKS AGAIN RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Dec 28 2009, 10:06 PM~16117683
> *HEY WHO EVER IS THINKING OF BUYING ONE OF THESE
> 
> WELL YOU BETTER HURRY CAUSE THE QUALITY AND PRICE ARE WELLLLL WORTH IT
> 
> THANKS AGAIN RICH
> *


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 20 2009, 09:12 PM~16042355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn, those are sick Rich, How much for thems? :biggrin:


----------



## delunajm

do you have the cadillac 6 hole switch panel and switch extentions and will be using pay pal whats the email adress.


----------



## supercoolguy

I'm geting a friend of mine to make me a switch plate but I don't know how big you drill the holes in the plate for the switchs. Do you know? Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by delunajm+Dec 30 2009, 08:01 AM~16132304-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you have the cadillac 6 hole switch panel and switch extentions and will be using pay pal whats the email adress.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supercoolguy_@Dec 30 2009, 12:36 PM~16134665
> *I'm geting a friend of mine to make me a switch plate but I don't know how big you drill the holes in the plate for the switchs. Do you know? Thanks
> *


7/16


----------



## supercoolguy

Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Dec 30 2009, 01:54 PM~16135342
> *Thanks
> *


NO PROBLEMO


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by delunajm_@Dec 30 2009, 08:01 AM~16132304
> *do you have the cadillac 6 hole switch panel and switch extentions and will be using pay pal whats the email adress.
> *


thanks for the biz man ....will ship on the 5th


----------



## Soultrain

damn you do great work im trying to get me a 6 switch plate and extensions caprice or bowtie im not sure


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Dec 31 2009, 09:10 PM~16150288
> *damn you do great work im trying to get me a 6 switch plate and extensions caprice or bowtie im not sure
> *


Thanks man .... Pm me when your ready


----------



## D-Cheeze

4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE 
YOUR CHOICE OF 
CADILLAC 
OLDSMOBILE 
BOWTIE 
IMPALA
BUICK 
RAIDERS 
LINCOLN 
FORD 
MONTE CARLO 


PRICES AS FALLOWS .....


4 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED 
EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED 
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00) 




























6 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED 
SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR 96.00
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)



































8 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED 
EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)



















PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL 


WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## rivman

Sup MR QUESO :biggrin: 

Ill b needing a 6 hole panel n extensions shortly, do u keep those in stock?

$185 right?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 6 2010, 06:48 PM~16207813
> *Sup MR QUESO :biggrin:
> 
> Ill b needing a 6 hole panel n extensions shortly, do u keep those in stock?
> 
> $185 right?
> *


pm sent


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 6 2010, 10:56 PM~16210606
> *pm sent
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

How Do u mount thees to your dash?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 9 2010, 08:34 PM~16241112
> *How Do u mount thees to your dash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Magic


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 9 2010, 11:26 PM~16242038
> *Magic
> *


 :roflmao: 

or chicle :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

you got any caprice logos?


----------



## az71monte

Rich I need the four hole plate and extensions with the monte symbol. Send me your info and type of payment. Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 9 2010, 10:26 PM~16242038
> *Magic
> *


ACTUALLLY THERE IS A SMALL BRACKET ON THE BACK THAT IS SECURED WITH 3 SCREWS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Jan 10 2010, 03:07 PM~16246336-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got any caprice logos?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-az71monte_@Jan 11 2010, 05:54 AM~16252822
> *Rich I need the four hole plate and extensions with the monte symbol. Send me your info and type of payment.  Thanks
> *


PM'S SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ANY NEW ORDERS WILL SHIP IN 3 WEEKS .....MY POLISHER IS ON VACATION .....STILL TAKING ORDERS THOUGH 

ANY ORDERS MADE/PAID IN THE NEXT 3 WEEKS WILL BE GIVEN AND EXTRA 10% DISCOUNT FOR THE WAIT


----------



## 93lincolnpimp

ill take a 6 hole with lincoln and extentions how do i order ?


----------



## az71monte

Rich payment sent for the monte carlo plate and extensions thanks again


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 93lincolnpimp+Jan 11 2010, 11:24 AM~16255205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill take a 6 hole with lincoln and extentions how do i order ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOT YOUR PM ....PM SENT BACK
> <!--QuoteBegin-az71monte_@Jan 11 2010, 11:38 AM~16255347
> *Rich payment sent for the monte carlo plate and extensions thanks again
> *


GOT IT EMILIO ...WILL SHIP IN A FEW WEEKS...THANKS FOR THE BIZ


----------



## Guest

pm sent,homie!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 32inchregal_@Jan 14 2010, 12:35 AM~16286804
> *pm sent,homie!
> *


got it :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

Rich do you have 6 of the bowtie switch extensions


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 14 2010, 05:16 PM~16293356
> *Rich do you have 6 of the bowtie switch extensions
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 18 2010, 11:30 AM~16326332
> *PM SENT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:0


> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 18 2010, 02:37 PM~16328749
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ILUVMY82

fkn ingenius idea man


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 18 2010, 05:05 PM~16330367
> *fkn ingenius idea man
> *


TANKS MANG :wow:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

nice.. :wow: :wow: :wow: you will hear from us .. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Jan 21 2010, 01:58 PM~16365841
> *nice..  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: you will hear from us .. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 22 2010, 07:17 PM~16378388
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY
> *


WE WILL :biggrin:


----------



## groupe-68

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 11 2010, 02:21 PM~16254607
> *ANY NEW ORDERS WILL SHIP IN 3 WEEKS .....MY POLISHER IS ON VACATION .....STILL TAKING ORDERS THOUGH
> 
> ANY ORDERS MADE/PAID  IN THE NEXT 3 WEEKS WILL BE GIVEN AND EXTRA 10% DISCOUNT FOR THE WAIT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

JUST GOT THE CALL WILL HAVE ALL ORDERS FILLED AND SHIPPED BY EARLY NEXT WEEK ,.....THANKS FOR THE PATIENCE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 26 2010, 02:19 PM~16418682
> *JUST GOT THE CALL WILL HAVE ALL ORDERS FILLED AND SHIPPED BY  EARLY NEXT WEEK ,.....THANKS FOR THE PATIENCE
> *


wedsday is the day .....all order shipping ....thanks for the patience


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

THANKS AGAIN USO ILL POST PICS OF THE PLATE IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 30 2010, 09:44 PM~16464860
> *THANKS AGAIN USO ILL POST PICS OF THE PLATE IN A FEW DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm USO those came out sick .....


----------



## Still Hated

Whats good Rich.........how much for the Linc. 4 hole shipped to 33033.......thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 31 2010, 04:23 AM~16466392
> *Whats good Rich.........how much for the Linc. 4 hole shipped to 33033.......thanks
> *


145.00 shipped


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2010, 02:44 AM~16466234
> *Damm USO those came out sick .....
> *


THATS FOR SURE USO :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

how much for the switch plate and switchs for a monte carlo ls


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 31 2010, 07:37 PM~16472164
> *how much for the switch plate and switchs for a monte carlo ls
> *


Pm sent


----------



## DEWEY

can you custom engrave a plate and extensions instead of ur basic logos already


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 09:35 AM~16476782
> *can you custom engrave a plate and extensions instead of ur basic logos already
> *


I COULD BUT THERE WILL BE SET UP FEES AND CUSTOM 1-OFF PARTS FEES ....LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THINKING ?


----------



## THE BUTCHER

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 03:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

All pending orders will ship by Thursday ... Thanks for the patience


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 4 2009, 03:53 PM~15872651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAR OF VEHICLE SWITCH EXTENSIONS NOW AVAILIBLE
> *




How much shipped to 98230?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Feb 3 2010, 10:54 PM~16507750
> *How much shipped to 98230?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

special deal on v1 switch extensions originally 15.00 each specail deal for 8.50 each + shipping 

we have about a 100 or so and need them gone !!!!!


caddy , buick , lincoln , oldsmobile only 

even better deal with switch plate 

4 hole with v1 extensions 115.00 shipped 
6 hole with v1 extension 135.00 shipped 

money order prices ....add 3% for paypal 

"limited to stock on hand ....when there gone there gone "


----------



## montemanls




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 5 2010, 12:47 PM~16523228
> *
> *


GOT YOU $$$ WILL SHIP NEXT WEEK :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE BIZ


----------



## D-Cheeze

STOCKTON CUSTOMS THANKS FOR THE BIZ WILL SHIP NEXT WEEK


----------



## sic7impala

How much for impala 8 hole plate and switchs I could pick up thanks


----------



## Guest

can you pm me a pic of the buick plate and extensions please. want some but wanna see first, thanks !


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 32inchregal_@Feb 5 2010, 04:48 PM~16525457
> *can you pm me a pic of the buick plate and extensions please. want some but wanna see first, thanks !
> *


TO BE HONEST I HAVE NEVER SOLD A BUICK ONE


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2010, 03:45 PM~16524238
> *GOT YOU $$$ WILL SHIP NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:  THANKS FOR THE BIZ
> *


  thanks


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 5 2010, 03:47 PM~16524251
> *STOCKTON CUSTOMS THANKS FOR THE BIZ WILL SHIP NEXT WEEK
> *


Ur welcome Rich.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2010, 05:45 PM~16525938
> *Ur welcome Rich.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

Damn nice work, I'll save my money and get some.


































[/quote]


----------



## 925rider

thanks rich!! got them yesterday


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 6 2010, 08:01 PM~16535009
> *thanks rich!! got them yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 6 2010, 07:01 PM~16535009
> *thanks rich!! got them yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank again for the biz Brian


----------



## drgn4dr

got my caddy extensions :biggrin: nice pieces. hope to do biz with again :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by drgn4dr_@Feb 8 2010, 04:12 PM~16551967
> *got my caddy extensions  :biggrin:  nice pieces. hope to do biz with again :thumbsup:
> *


RIGHT ON MAN ....GLAD YOUR HAPPY


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## SamuraiKing

im going to order an eight hole monte plate with extensions just waiting for tax return but i had a question . i was wondering if you could also be able to make one with the suzuki emblem if not if you have just plain ones?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Feb 10 2010, 09:02 PM~16578604
> *im going to order an eight hole monte plate with extensions just waiting for tax return but i had a question . i was wondering if you could also be able to make one with the suzuki emblem if not if you have just plain ones?
> *


I CAN DO PLAIN FOR THE SAMURAI .....IT WOULD BE LIKE AN EXTRA 150.00 TO DO CUSTOM LOGOS ON THE PLATE AND EXTENSIONS


----------



## BAGO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 1 2010, 11:20 AM~16152892
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


 :0 THATS BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmurh

THANKS GOT MINE TODAY WOOT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

t t


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> Damn nice work, I'll save my money and get some.


[/quote]
need to cut them nails friend :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

yo rich..im bout ready for a set of tires..4 hole plate and extensions..LTD or ford.


----------



## SamuraiKing

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 11 2010, 02:02 PM~16584850
> *I CAN DO PLAIN FOR THE SAMURAI .....IT WOULD BE LIKE AN EXTRA 150.00 TO DO CUSTOM LOGOS ON THE PLATE AND EXTENSIONS
> *


how much would the total be for the 8 hole monte carlo plate w/ extensions and an 8 hole plain plate with shipping to pomona . tax money arrived.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Feb 13 2010, 09:56 PM~16606408
> *how much would the total be for the 8 hole monte carlo plate w/ extensions and an 8 hole plain plate with shipping to pomona . tax money arrived.
> *


240.00 shipped


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2010, 07:47 PM~16605395
> *yo rich..im bout ready for a set of tires..4 hole plate and extensions..LTD or ford.
> *


I will get on it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good stuff Rich  Looks great


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 14 2010, 05:08 PM~16611902
> *good stuff Rich  Looks great
> *


Thanks Dave


----------



## SamuraiKing

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 14 2010, 04:55 PM~16611818
> *240.00 shipped
> *


how do i place my order wanted to send out money order tomarrow? :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 14 2010, 04:55 PM~16611818
> *240.00 shipped
> *


My mistake 240.00 was shipped for one 8 hole plate/extensions ....if you want 2 set ups one plain and one Monte that will be 440.00 
sorry for the confusion


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 13 2010, 07:47 PM~16605395
> *yo rich..im bout ready for a set of tires..4 hole plate and extensions..LTD or ford.
> *


let me know the logo is done 










:wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

SPECIAL DEAL ON THESE 35.00 EACH + SHIPPING 

3 AVAILIBLE


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## duceoutdaroof

Payment sent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 6 2010, 07:01 PM~16535009
> *thanks rich!! got them yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for one like this but with two chevy switches n 1967 for the other switches ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 20 2010, 10:44 PM~16675381
> *how much for one like this but with two chevy switches n 1967 for the other switches ?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

duceoutdaroof YOUR ORDER IS SHIPPING TODAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2010, 03:11 PM~16712649
> *duceoutdaroof YOUR ORDER IS SHIPPING TODAY ....THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fidecaddy

need price on 6 hole impala plate with extensions and a 4 hole impala plate extensions


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Feb 25 2010, 09:17 PM~16729097
> *need price on 6 hole impala plate  with extensions  and a 4 hole impala  plate  extensions
> *


4 hole plate/extensions 145.00 shipped
6 hole plate/ extensions 185.00 shipped 

Buy both and and save 20.00

price for money order ......for paypal add 3%

let me know 

Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## buick87

wat happen with regal switch plate thx


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Mar 1 2010, 08:59 AM~16759784
> *wat happen with regal switch plate thx
> *


there was no real demand ....bunch of people talked about getting it ....but no one payed ...so i didnt go any further :wow:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

Thanks for a great product....Fast shipping.......Super clean craftmanship ...thanks bro


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 2 2010, 09:07 PM~16778907
> *Thanks for a great product....Fast shipping.......Super clean craftmanship ...thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinX151

how much for 2 Backing plates with the lincoln logo?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 3 2010, 05:40 PM~16787965
> *how much for 2 Backing plates with the lincoln logo?
> *


55.00 each + shipping


----------



## bigg_E

have you done one with Caprice logo on it?


----------



## BIGMANDO

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Mar 4 2010, 08:55 AM~16794745
> *TTT!   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BIZ UCE .....WILL SHIP BY TUESDAY OR SOONER


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Mar 4 2010, 06:43 AM~16793805
> *have you done one with Caprice logo on it?
> *


SURE DO


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 4 2010, 12:11 PM~16795770
> *SURE DO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, that is nice. What is the price?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16795934
> *Wow, that is nice. What is the price?
> *


90.00 SHIPPED ON THE PLATE ONLY 
OR 145.00 FOR PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 
MONEY ORDER PRICE ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

hangingloose_4u THANKS FOR THE BIZ ....WILL SHIP OUT BY FRIDAY


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Diehard64

Do you make 2 hole and can you put numbers on extension? If what's the price?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Diehard64_@Mar 11 2010, 05:04 AM~16858301
> *Do you make 2 hole and can you put numbers on extension? If what's the price?
> *


I CAN DO THAT ....PM SENT


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 4 2010, 10:30 AM~16795491
> *THANKS FOR THE BIZ UCE .....WILL SHIP BY TUESDAY OR SOONER
> *


TTT! I GOT MY GOODIES IN TODAY.THEY CAME OUT REAL NICE USO!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Mar 11 2010, 04:59 PM~16864375
> *TTT! I GOT MY GOODIES IN TODAY.THEY CAME OUT REAL NICE USO!!
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

ONE THAT WAS PESONNALIZED BY JD FROM ZENITH WIRE WHEELS/ UCE C.C.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2010, 09:42 PM~16866413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE THAT WAS PESONNALIZED BY JD FROM ZENITH WIRE WHEELS/ UCE C.C.
> *


TTT


----------



## BOBO

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 2 2010, 10:07 PM~16778907
> *Thanks for a great product....Fast shipping.......Super clean craftmanship ...thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Mar 12 2010, 06:17 PM~16874778
> *how much
> *


110.00 FOR PLATE ONLY 

185.00 FOR PLATE AND EXTESNIONS


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 18 2010, 10:59 AM~16651870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL DEAL ON THESE 35.00 EACH + SHIPPING
> 
> 3 AVAILIBLE
> *


2 SOLD TO CALLEY CAT ....THNAKS FOR THE BIZ PARRA 


1 LEFT .....30.00 SHIPPED


----------



## blue jay

can you show a olds switch plate and switches put together,would really like to see the way it looks together..thanx...ps.could be the finishing touch to my car...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@Mar 13 2010, 08:25 PM~16883792
> *can you show a olds switch plate and switches put together,would really like to see the way it looks together..thanx...ps.could be the finishing touch to my car...
> *


sorry dont have a picture


----------



## BIGMANDO

TTT!


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16517647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special deal on  v1 switch extensions originally 15.00 each specail deal for 8.50 each + shipping
> 
> we have about a 100 or so and need them gone !!!!!
> 
> 
> caddy , buick , lincoln , oldsmobile only
> 
> even better deal with switch plate
> 
> 4 hole with v1 extensions  115.00 shipped
> 6 hole with v1 extension  135.00 shipped
> 
> money order prices ....add 3% for paypal
> 
> "limited to stock on hand ....when there gone there gone "
> *


Do you have any of the Caddy ones left?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 13 2010, 11:46 AM~16880624
> *2 SOLD TO CALLEY CAT ....THNAKS FOR THE BIZ PARRA
> 1 LEFT .....30.00 SHIPPED
> *












:wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 15 2010, 09:37 AM~16895617
> *Do you have any of the Caddy ones left?
> *


YES I DO ....PM ME


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## B.dizzle

hey rich i just wanted to say thanks for thr great service homie, i didn't have to hound you about my order ,or have to keep calling you, & you texted me a tracking # with out me even having to ask! thats how you do good bussiness on the internet homie, would definitely spend money with you again... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 17 2010, 04:51 PM~16920261
> *hey rich i just wanted to say thanks for thr great service homie, i didn't have to hound you about my order ,or have to keep calling you, & you texted me a tracking # with out me even having to ask! thats how you do good bussiness on the internet homie, would definitely spend money with you again... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS BILLY :biggrin:


----------



## sixtreywit4

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Big nasty thanks for the biz on the switch extensions ....


----------



## B.dizzle

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 18 2010, 09:24 AM~16926480
> *THANKS FOR THE GOOD WORDS BILLY  :biggrin:
> *


Damn rich I just gave you hella props & you have to turn around call me by my goverment! :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492

Still got any cutlass 4 hole plate as well as extensions??? How much for 2 set of theses..


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 20 2010, 06:33 PM~16948101
> *Still got any cutlass 4 hole plate as well as extensions??? How much for 2 set of theses..
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 15 2010, 02:28 PM~16897957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


got you matching switch plate coming friday Parra


----------



## bigg_E

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 4 2010, 03:11 PM~16795770
> *SURE DO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paypal sent for 6 hole with extensions  

thanx


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Mar 24 2010, 08:43 AM~16985174
> *paypal sent for 6 hole with extensions
> 
> thanx
> *


GOT IT WILL SHIP FRIDAY ....THANKS FOR THE BIZ


----------



## customcutlass

they look real good man plan on getting a set for my caddi n my cutlass if u still have some when im ready for them


----------



## D-Cheeze

RACERBOY THANKS FOR THE BIZ WILL SHIP BY WEDSDAY ON SOONER


----------



## D-Cheeze

RACERBOY(JASON) ....THANKS FOR THE BIZ ON THE SWITCH PLATE ....GLAD THE TIME FRAME WORKED OUT FOR BOTH OF US


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 135.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  245..00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 4-5 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## buick87

do you have a pics of the buick logo on a switch plate


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Apr 3 2010, 11:11 AM~17085635
> *do you have a pics of the buick logo on a switch plate
> *


TO BE HONEST I HAVE NEVER MADE OR SOLD A BUICK ONE BRO :happysad:


----------



## bigg_E

Got mine in today! 6 hole caprice. Worth every penny! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 74_Glass




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Apr 5 2010, 04:09 PM~17104290
> *Got mine in today! 6 hole caprice. Worth every penny!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAN WHERE TRYING :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low

cant wait to get mine


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Apr 6 2010, 02:03 PM~17114495
> *cant wait to get mine
> *


SHOULD HOPEFULLEY SHIP BY NEXT MONDAY OR EARLIER


----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 20 2009, 10:12 PM~16042355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i get this in a 4hole impala plate with 4 bow tie ext. ? pm me a  price man


----------



## rag6treimpala

and do you have ss ext. or chevy flag plates ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 7 2010, 07:11 AM~17121667
> *can i get this in a 4hole impala plate with 4 bow tie ext. ? pm me a   price man
> *


pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY 66

can you put any other style logo


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

LIVIN LOW .....YOUR ORDER IS SHIPPING TODAY ....THNAKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE .....WHOS NEXT ?


----------



## livin_low

ok homie.


----------



## D-Cheeze

tmft


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

SIN SIXTY THNAKS FOR THE BIZ USO ....WILL BE SHIPPING EARLY NEXT WEEK


----------



## D-Cheeze

SIN SIXTY AND BIG_TYMER YOUR SWITCH PLATES ARE GOING OUT TODAY ....THANKS AGAIN FOR THE BIZ


----------



## D-Cheeze

TO the top


----------



## h82looooz

Whats up bro can you p m me on how to order one? and do you have the caprice badge?
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by h82looooz_@May 3 2010, 02:05 AM~17371080
> *Whats up bro can you p m  me on how to order  one? and do you have the caprice badge?
> :thumbsup:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

BIG LA ....YOU LINCOLN PLATE IS SHIPPING TODAY


----------



## CITYBOY214

got any 4 hole plates with extensions for cutlass


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@May 7 2010, 05:21 AM~17417240
> *got any 4 hole plates with extensions for cutlass
> *


yes is do ....pm sent


----------



## BIG L.A

my girl to me mine got to the house yesterday she said its clean ill post pics when i install it should be next weekend :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG L.A_@May 7 2010, 07:18 PM~17424165
> *my girl to me mine got to the house yesterday she said its clean ill post pics when i install it should be next weekend  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## sgutierrez

info on how to pay send m your info


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sgutierrez_@May 12 2010, 08:20 PM~17472603
> *info on how to pay send m your info
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 5 2010, 07:27 PM~17402692
> *price check on something like this but with this drawing and her head higher than the top of the plate...or the one w/ the ribbon w/ this drawing w/ the saying GET LOW wrote inside the ribbon oh yeah both in 4 hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i asked about this about a week ago and never go a response from xtacy or whatever the user name is it possible to do something like this?? i have a larger drawing if you need it...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 13 2010, 05:33 PM~17482356
> *i asked about this about a week ago and never go a response from xtacy or whatever the user name is it possible to do something like this?? i have a larger drawing if you need it...
> *


SORRY ITS NOT SOMETHING I CAN DO


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

DDAAAAAUMMM THESE ARE FREAKING NICE!!! IMA HIT YOU UP SOON FOR SOME OF THOSE :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 14 2010, 09:14 AM~17489509
> *DDAAAAAUMMM THESE ARE FREAKING NICE!!! IMA HIT YOU UP SOON FOR SOME OF THOSE  :cheesy:
> *


hit me up when your ready


----------



## D-Cheeze

To the top


----------



## D-Cheeze

all pending orders shipping by wedsday or sooner ....thanks for the patience


----------



## lowblackee

hey bro how much for a lincoln one with 4 holes and the switch "extns" to match with it to atl..


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic! real nice in a elcamino here in ky


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@May 24 2010, 09:59 AM~17586662
> *hey bro how much for a lincoln one with 4 holes and the switch "extns" to match with it to atl..
> *


pm sent 



> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@May 24 2010, 10:28 AM~17586926
> *siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic! real nice in a elcamino here in ky
> *


thanks for the props :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2009, 08:41 AM~15151547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monte 6 hole
> *


whats the ticket on these? still $185? let me know,these are clean!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@May 24 2010, 05:05 PM~17590981
> *whats the ticket on these? still $185? let me know,these are clean!!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

GOT A IMPALA 4 HOLE PLATE AND MATCHING EXTESNIONS FOR 115.00 SHIPPED ....THATS 30.00 OF THE REGLAR PRICE ....WHO WANTS IT?



Sold !!!!!!! thanks kippy


----------



## SO_HOOD

hey whats up homie i really like those you do a great job man mad props!!!!!


----------



## SO_HOOD

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 25 2010, 12:12 AM~17594537
> *GOT A IMPALA 4 HOLE PLATE AND MATCHING EXTESNIONS FOR 110.00 SHIPPED ....THATS 35.00 OF THE REGLAR PRICE ....WHO WANTS IT?
> *



hey man hold up im gonna call my boy he is interested in them for his impala but i think he wanted his to say 1963 but the plate to have the impala logo on it


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 20 2010, 06:07 PM~16671585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for one of these with 4 holes??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SO_HOOD_@May 24 2010, 09:16 PM~17594590
> *hey man hold up im gonna call my boy he is interested in them for his impala but i think he wanted his to say 1963 but the plate to have the impala logo on it
> *


that would be 165.00 with the 1963 on the extensions


----------



## buick87

still got raiders SWITCH plate ?? any pics thx homie


----------



## 1_PUMP

hey bro hows my order lookin???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@May 25 2010, 09:52 AM~17598719
> *hey bro hows my order lookin???
> *


I BELIVE YOURS WILL BE SHIPPING TOMMARROW .....DURAN REYES RIGHT ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by buick87_@May 25 2010, 09:23 AM~17598437
> *still got raiders SWITCH plate ?? any pics thx homie
> *


i could make one buy it would cost a little extra


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 24 2010, 09:12 PM~17594537
> *GOT A IMPALA 4 HOLE PLATE AND MATCHING EXTESNIONS FOR 115.00 SHIPPED ....THATS 30.00 OF THE REGLAR PRICE ....WHO WANTS IT?
> 
> 
> 
> Sold !!!!!!! thanks kippy
> *


----------



## KIPPY

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## livin_low

my panel looks great cant wait to get it in the car :biggrin:


----------



## madmonte

DAMN IT i need one for a 5 hole that would be tight for my monte


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by madmonte_@Jun 1 2010, 06:49 PM~17669241
> *DAMN IT i need one for a 5 hole that would be tight for my monte
> *


Loose a switch or add a switch :cheesy:


----------



## Madd-Dogg

just wondering if you could do a chrome plate with gold ext.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

TTT for some crazy custom work going on in here. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango1964

Thanks D Cheese I got my 2 plates and 10 switches very well packaged and they look great!!!!    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Jun 3 2010, 04:12 PM~17688525
> *Thanks D Cheese I got my 2 plates and 10 switches very well packaged and they look great!!!!       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Right on rubben ... Glad your happy


----------



## CITYBOY214

I NEED A 4 HOLE WITH EVERTHING FOR A CUTLASS HOW MUCH AND SEND PAYPAL INFO PLEASE.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jun 4 2010, 05:22 AM~17693662
> *I NEED A 4 HOLE WITH EVERTHING FOR A CUTLASS HOW MUCH AND SEND PAYPAL INFO PLEASE.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

DJ ROY ....YOUR ORDER IS SHIPPING TODAY


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## 1_PUMP

TTT FOR GOOD SHIT


----------



## Classic Customs

nice stuff.. how have i missed this topic. 


i need some wheel chips.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jun 8 2010, 03:25 AM~17725213
> *nice stuff.. how have i missed this topic.
> i need some wheel chips.
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## D-Cheeze

ALL PENDING ORDERS SHIPPING TODAY ....


----------



## JM6386

Those look really nice!!!! Great work!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jun 10 2010, 09:07 PM~17755401
> *Those look really nice!!!! Great work!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man we are trying


----------



## D-Cheeze

BACK TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE

thanks rich :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 10 2010, 05:14 PM~17751843
> *ALL PENDING ORDERS SHIPPING TODAY ....
> *


Rich , I wanna hit you up on some quantity orders....Let me know homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 08:13 PM~17771055
> *Rich , I wanna hit you up on some quantity orders....Let me know homie
> *


Pm sent


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

do u have ne 8 hole 4 a cutlass?


----------



## D-Cheeze

rudster THANKS FOR THE BIZ YOUR 4 HOLE IMPALA PLATE WILL SHIP SOON


----------



## gdog3332

MONEY SENT THANKS USO!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by gdog3332_@Jun 15 2010, 12:54 PM~17794743
> *MONEY SENT THANKS USO!!!!!
> *


GOT IT WILL SHIP NEXT WEEK BRUDDA


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## DVS

Hey Uce check your topic in Vehicle parts. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

whats crackn homie lookn for a caddy 4 hole switch plate how much bro??


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DVS+Jun 16 2010, 05:10 PM~17808247-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Uce check your topic in Vehicle parts.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent uso
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustom_caddi88_@Jun 16 2010, 07:21 PM~17809556
> *whats crackn homie lookn for a caddy 4 hole switch plate how much bro??
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 16 2010, 05:10 PM~17808247
> *Hey Uce check your topic in Vehicle parts.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BIZ USO ....SHOULD HAVE YOURS BY FRIDAY


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

:wow:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

How much for caddy switch extensions & plate like this but 6- hole shipped to 19607? LMK


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Jun 29 2010, 02:53 PM~17919397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for caddy switch extensions & plate like this but 6- hole shipped to 19607? LMK
> *


SORRY THE SIX HOLES ARE THIS STYLE


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## rudyrangel

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 3 2010, 02:38 PM~17953830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey homie can you let me know how much dose a 4 hole plate and extension cost for a Monte Carlo thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rudyrangel_@Jul 3 2010, 02:16 PM~17954039
> *Hey homie can you let me know how much dose a 4 hole plate and extension cost for a Monte Carlo thanks.
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## raiders66

How much for raiders switch extensions?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by raiders66_@Jul 12 2010, 03:16 PM~18027883
> *How much for raiders switch extensions?
> *


those would be a 1 off ....there not something i would normally make or stock 

25.00 each


----------



## pillo 84 regal

do u make any for buick regal 4 switch extensions n plate and how much


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by pillo 84 regal_@Jul 15 2010, 11:20 AM~18054132
> *do u make any for buick regal  4 switch extensions n plate and how much
> *


Sure do .... We do the Buick Creast.....155.00 shipped money order 162.00 paypal ...


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX

PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Jul 18 2010, 08:53 PM~18078924
> *PM SENT
> *


GOT IT ....WILL B E WAITING FOR THE MONEY TO ARRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

To the top


----------



## D-Cheeze

ALL PENDING ORDERS SHIPPING TODAY ...THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE ?>


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by pillo 84 regal_@Jul 15 2010, 11:20 AM~18054132
> *do u make any for buick regal  4 switch extensions n plate and how much
> *


THANKS FOR THE BIZ :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

FREE SHIPPING ON THE NEXT 3 SWITCH PLATE / EXTENSIONS ORDERS ....WHO NEEDS ONE ?


----------



## Karma502

I do


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Karma502_@Aug 9 2010, 10:18 PM~18271812
> *I do
> *


shipping today ...thanks for the biz :biggrin:


----------



## chev54

how much for a caddy 4 hole plate and 4 extentions if i pik them up? i stay in fremont pm me


----------



## 69 impala

What other kind of extensions do you have


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Aug 15 2010, 07:13 PM~18317298
> *What other kind of extensions do you have
> *


i have the logo'ed ones and the twisted one's


----------



## moneytalks63

are they pre wired ....


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by moneytalks63_@Aug 19 2010, 07:47 PM~18357518
> *are they pre wired ....
> *


They don't come with the switches :wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

yogi1964 and streetbanger your parts will ship tuesday ....thanks for the patience


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 9 2010, 04:32 PM~18267753
> *FREE SHIPPING ON THE NEXT 3 SWITCH PLATE / EXTENSIONS ORDERS ....WHO NEEDS ONE ?
> *



hi I want a switch plate 6 hole with the regal logo on it and 1987 on switch extension and 2 more switch extension with the regal logo plz!! i got cash in hand t is the shipping free too canada ?? i want pay by paypal pm me thx a lot d-cheeze btw im a Luxurious member homie


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Aug 20 2010, 02:03 PM~18364201
> *hi I want a switch plate 6 hole with the regal logo on it and 1987 on switch extension and 2 more switch extension with the regal logo plz!! i got cash in hand t is the shipping free too canada ?? i want pay by paypal pm me thx a lot d-cheeze btw im a Luxurious member homie
> *


pm sent


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 20 2010, 03:58 PM~18364639
> *pm sent
> *



Payment sent by paypal homie   
thx a lot :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Aug 21 2010, 07:09 AM~18368434
> *Payment sent by paypal homie
> thx a lot  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man i will pm you as soon as they ship :biggrin:


----------



## cali




----------



## buick87

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Aug 21 2010, 07:09 AM~18368434
> *Payment sent by paypal homie
> thx a lot  :biggrin:
> *


shipping tommarrow :biggrin:


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 25 2010, 04:34 PM~18405370
> *shipping tommarrow  :biggrin:
> *


post pics if u got time homie
thx again


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by buick87_@Aug 25 2010, 05:17 PM~18406314
> *post pics if u got time homie
> thx again
> *


I will get some up in the morning :wow:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> thanks rich :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes:


----------



## Karma502

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 11 2010, 03:37 PM~18286577
> *shipping today ...thanks for the biz  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro great quality every body needs one of these in there ride :biggrin: I will be doing more business with you


----------



## ol e

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 3 2010, 02:38 PM~17953830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THIS 4 HOLE IMPALA ONE??


----------



## buick87

:420: :boink: :boink:


----------



## D-Cheeze

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

Free shipping on switch plates/extensions still going on !!! Hit me up with your needs


----------



## LCWARRIOR

YOU GONNA BE AT THE SUPER SHOW SELLING THESE HOMIE?


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

GUNNA HAVE TO GET ME ONE SOON. :biggrin: NICE WORK HOMIE.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LCWARRIOR_@Sep 8 2010, 05:04 PM~18518725
> *YOU GONNA BE AT THE SUPER SHOW SELLING THESE HOMIE?
> *


I am deffinatly trying to get there ....Just hotta make sure the money aeint funny


----------



## SJDEUCE

ttt


----------



## buick87

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 25 2010, 04:34 PM~18405370
> *shipping tommarrow  :biggrin:
> *



just got it thx a lot homie very nice switch plate !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thuglife

Pm sent homie hit me up


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@Sep 12 2010, 11:18 AM~18547736
> *Pm sent homie hit me up
> *


GOT IT


----------



## timlemos

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Feb 6 2010, 10:01 PM~16535009
> *thanks rich!! got them yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I need a 6 hole impala plate, 2 bowtie switches and 1-9-6-3 on the other four. send PM, Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by timlemos_@Sep 15 2010, 07:46 AM~18573998
> *I need a 6 hole impala plate, 2 bowtie switches and 1-9-6-3 on the other four. send PM, Thanks
> *


Pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Free shipping still going on on all switch/ plate orders ..... :biggrin:


----------



## YOGI1964

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 3 2010, 02:38 PM~17953830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT IT LIKE THIS BUT 1965 HOW MUCH?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by YOGI1964_@Sep 23 2010, 08:09 PM~18648065
> *I WANT IT LIKE THIS BUT 1965 HOW MUCH?
> *


165.00 money order
172.00 paypal 
Shipping free till the supershow :biggrin:


----------



## YOGI1964

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 23 2010, 11:08 PM~18649049
> *165.00 money order
> 172.00 paypal
> Shipping free till the supershow  :biggrin:
> *


OK LETS GO AHEAD AND DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by YOGI1964_@Sep 24 2010, 07:29 AM~18650894
> *OK LETS GO AHEAD AND DO IT :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

all in stock four holes plates and extensions on sale .....10.00 off regular price and free shipping .....135.00 mopney order ....142.00 paypal


----------



## pillo 84 regal

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 28 2010, 12:20 PM~18682451
> *all in stock four holes plates and extensions on sale .....10.00 off regular price and free shipping .....135.00 mopney order ....142.00 paypal
> *


what up man u coming to the show if ur i will buy any thing for a regal u do good work keep it up dogg
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by pillo 84 regal_@Sep 28 2010, 12:27 PM~18682981
> *what up man u coming to the show if ur i will buy any thing for a regal u do good work keep it up dogg
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


doing my best to make it out there this year ......


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 2 2009, 01:21 PM~14961303
> *4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR  96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS  225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 22 2009, 08:41 AM~15151547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monte 6 hole
> *


how much for tha switch ext..


----------



## pb69x3

damn!! i want the caddy ones


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Oct 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18821968
> *how much for tha switch ext..
> *


I wish I could sell them seperatly .... 
The machinest will not sell me them separate from the plates anymore ........ Not sure why ?
Wish I could help but it not my decision


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 12 2010, 04:16 PM~18792527
> *
> *


Those prices don't add up, can you confirm? example: 4 switch plate $90, 4 switches $65, that's $155 but your saying $145 and its suppose to be saving $15? :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Oct 23 2010, 03:15 PM~18889482
> *Those prices don't add up, can you confirm? example: 4 switch plate $90, 4 switches $65, that's $155 but your saying $145 and its suppose to be saving $15?  :dunno:
> *


RIGHT NOW THERE 135.00 SHIPPED ....WHATS THE CONFUSION ....YOUR GETTING A BETTER DEAL


----------



## D-Cheeze

alll pending orders shipping today ....thanks for your patience


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 25 2010, 11:59 AM~18902181
> *RIGHT NOW THERE 135.00 SHIPPED ....WHATS THE CONFUSION ....YOUR GETTING A BETTER DEAL
> *


HEY DON'T CRITICIZE MAYBE HE JUST LIKES PAYING FULL PRICE................ :cheesy:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 3 2010, 03:39 PM~18480795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yogis tire shop

thanks for prompt reply we gona have to deal w you for the stuff u got for sale thanks again


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by yogis tire shop_@Nov 1 2010, 05:12 AM~18957288
> *thanks for prompt reply we gona have to deal w you for the stuff u got for sale thanks again
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

here are a few quick drawings of plates we are thinking of making !
trying to get a feel for what everyone would like ? 
If everyone can let me know what # they like that would bee koo ?

If any one wants to come up with there own design and post it up we will consider it too! Remember we are making these products for you guys so any help would be appreciated !!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 2 2010, 08:48 AM~18966974
> *here are a few quick drawings of plates we are thinking of making !
> trying to get a feel for what everyone would like ?
> If everyone can let me know what # they like that would bee koo ?
> 
> If any one wants to come up with there own design and post it up we will consider it too! Remember we are making these products for you guys so any help would be appreciated !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

ttt!


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 19 2010, 09:56 AM~19109330
> *Ttt
> *



did you get my pm?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 19 2010, 07:28 AM~19109509
> *did you get my pm?
> *


no sir ? I will pm you


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest

*can you guys pre wire for f,b,s,s, and both rear corners???PM me*


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 2 2010, 11:48 AM~18966974
> *here are a few quick drawings of plates we are thinking of making !
> trying to get a feel for what everyone would like ?
> If everyone can let me know what # they like that would bee koo ?
> 
> If any one wants to come up with there own design and post it up we will consider it too! Remember we are making these products for you guys so any help would be appreciated !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Feeling 1 and 5


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest+Nov 21 2010, 05:33 PM~19127299-->
> 
> 
> 
> *can you guys pre wire for f,b,s,s, and both rear corners???PM me*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry man ...on;y sell the paltes and extesnions not the actual switches
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Nov 21 2010, 05:37 PM~19127334
> *Feeling 1 and 5
> *


thanks for the input :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Nov 2 2010, 09:48 AM~18966974
> *here are a few quick drawings of plates we are thinking of making !
> trying to get a feel for what everyone would like ?
> If everyone can let me know what # they like that would bee koo ?
> 
> If any one wants to come up with there own design and post it up we will consider it too! Remember we are making these products for you guys so any help would be appreciated !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im diggin no4 :happysad:


----------



## D-Cheeze

4 is in the lead now ....thanks for the input


----------



## underdogg

how much for a four hole lincoln switch plate with lincoln extentions?


----------



## ack1

I need a 8 hole for caddy pm me with price and info


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by underdogg+Nov 25 2010, 12:23 AM~19159323-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a four hole lincoln switch plate with lincoln extentions?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ack1_@Nov 26 2010, 10:06 AM~19168656
> *I need a 8 hole for caddy pm me with price and info
> *


thnaks for the pm ....pm replied


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 3 2010, 05:39 PM~18480795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY CHESE, WHAT IS THE LENGTH OF THIS PLATE DOGG


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 3 2010, 05:34 PM~19231631
> *HEY CHESE, WHAT IS THE LENGTH OF THIS PLATE DOGG
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

these make great christmas gifts ....still got a few days to order for christmas delivery ....hit me up


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 14 2010, 08:58 AM~19323340
> *these make great christmas gifts ....still got a few days to order for christmas delivery ....hit me up
> *


ttt


----------



## bottomsup

Need the 4 hole for my caddy with the caddy extensions pm me price and info on paying 


Thanks

Ps. Is the 135.00 and free shipping still going down?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Dec 20 2010, 06:56 PM~19379258
> *Need the 4 hole for my caddy with the caddy extensions pm me price and info on paying
> Thanks
> 
> Ps. Is the 135.00 and free shipping still going down?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## LCWARRIOR

NICE WORK! THOSE ARE CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by LCWARRIOR_@Dec 22 2010, 08:41 PM~19399148
> *NICE WORK! THOSE ARE CLEAN!  :thumbsup:
> *


THX


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## meauli

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 7 2010, 07:33 PM~18510697
> *Free shipping on switch plates/extensions still going on !!! Hit me up with your needs
> *


Tiiiighhht


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

604EMPIRE YOUR WILL SHIP TOMMARROW ...THANKS FOR THE BIZ USO


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## azmurh

need a 2 hole plate w/extensions for a Monte Carlo have any and how much


----------



## sleepy64

how much for a 6 hole monte can pick up im local


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by azmurh+Jan 14 2011, 10:09 PM~19602131-->
> 
> 
> 
> need a 2 hole plate w/extensions for a Monte Carlo have any and how much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sleepy64_@Jan 15 2011, 09:49 AM~19604827
> *how much for a 6 hole monte can pick up im local
> *


pm's sent :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## cali

can i get a price on 6 hole lincoln with extensions...and without price bro shipped...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 17 2011, 02:56 PM~19622026
> *pm's sent  :biggrin:
> *


Pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

chewie and ak5000 i should have your orders ready next week ....i will pm you when they are shipping ....thanks for the biz


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## sixtreywit4




----------



## sixtreywit4

Rich got my stuff today thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Jan 24 2011, 05:09 PM~19685904
> *Rich got my stuff today  thanks
> *


Kool man ..... :biggrin: 






Who's next?????


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ak5000 your order is shipping today ....thanks for your patience


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt....who's next


----------



## 69droptop

Any new caddy designs


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jan 31 2011, 07:06 PM~19750513
> *Any new caddy designs
> *


sorry no


----------



## kandyman713

U got anything with a Buick Emblem with extensions


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by kandyman713_@Feb 1 2011, 11:32 AM~19756683
> *U got anything with a Buick Emblem with extensions
> *


pm sent


----------



## AK5000

Shipped?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by AK5000_@Feb 1 2011, 04:50 PM~19759432
> *Shipped?
> *


I got 10.00 on it will be there tommarrow (wedsday) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by AK5000_@Feb 1 2011, 04:50 PM~19759432
> *Shipped?
> *


thanks for the pm man ....glad your happy :cheesy:


----------



## bigg_E

bump for a great seller......still love my switchplate :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Feb 4 2011, 07:04 AM~19785921
> *bump for a great seller......still love my switchplate :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks mang :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## 210callejeros

What's the price for a six hole Monte emblem plate with 2 extensions Monte carlo and the other 4 to make the year 1978 shipped to San Antonio tx


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Feb 7 2011, 02:21 PM~19810392
> *What's the price for a six hole Monte emblem plate with 2 extensions Monte carlo and the other 4 to make the year 1978 shipped to San Antonio tx
> *


pm sent


----------



## 64 Manny

how much for the impala plate with 4 extensions. are you gonna be at the long beach swapmeet


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by 64 Manny_@Feb 8 2011, 08:43 PM~19823228
> *how much for the impala plate with 4 extensions. are you gonna be at the long beach swapmeet
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 31 2011, 04:57 PM~19749103
> *ttt....who's next
> *


ttt


----------



## cwb4eva

how much for a 4 hole cadi engraved shippd to 34758


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider

You got any switch plates with the lowrider logo or with a 86


----------



## LENETOWNTX

So its $135 shipped for the 4 hole? with Ex.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva+Feb 14 2011, 06:02 PM~19870434-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a 4 hole cadi engraved shippd to 34758
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 06:36 PM~19870832
> *You got any switch plates with the lowrider logo or with a 86
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LENETOWNTX_@Feb 14 2011, 08:08 PM~19871815
> *So its $135 shipped for the 4 hole? with Ex.
> *


pm's sent


----------



## hubaldo831

i need a cadillac 8 hole switch plate with extentions shipped to 95076 whats the price?


----------



## sickassscion

I need a panel with 4 switches with extensions for a town car sent to 33012 miami,fl


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by hubaldo831+Feb 15 2011, 07:48 PM~19880083-->
> 
> 
> 
> i need a cadillac 8 hole switch plate with extentions shipped to 95076 whats the price?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sickassscion_@Feb 15 2011, 08:20 PM~19880426
> *I need a panel with 4 switches with extensions for a town car sent to 33012 miami,fl
> *


Pm's sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

bumppppppp


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Homeboy nice work, how about a two switch panel could u make that happen :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## recs64

:biggrin: x2


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by From Hemet+Feb 18 2011, 08:28 PM~19906404-->
> 
> 
> 
> Homeboy nice work, how about a two switch panel could u make that happen  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-recs64_@Feb 18 2011, 08:40 PM~19906507
> *:biggrin: x2
> *


we do that ...pm's sent


----------



## ocsupreme85

:wow: NICE WORK HOMIE I SHOULD BE ORDERING A OLDSMOBILE ONE IN APRIL, U GOT A PICK OF A 6 HOLE PLATE WITH THE OLDS EXTENTIONS ON IT ALRDY?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Feb 21 2011, 10:53 AM~19923487
> *:wow: NICE WORK HOMIE I SHOULD BE ORDERING A OLDSMOBILE ONE IN APRIL, U GOT A PICK OF A 6 HOLE PLATE WITH THE OLDS EXTENTIONS ON IT ALRDY?
> *


pm sent


----------



## ocsupreme85

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 22 2011, 02:40 PM~19933115
> *pm sent
> *


Havnt received a pm homie :happysad:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Feb 22 2011, 01:50 PM~19934059
> *Havnt received a pm homie :happysad:
> *


SENT AGAIN ....NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENED ?


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest

rich my girl is gonna order my extensions and plate for my b-day! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey do you still have a website up or no...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest_@Feb 24 2011, 08:08 PM~19954830
> *rich my girl is gonna order my extensions and plate for my b-day!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hey do you still have a website up or no...
> *


hit me up on my cell 408-439-9973 rich


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

Lookin forward to getting mine!!!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 22 2011, 09:26 PM~19935594
> *SENT AGAIN ....NOT SURE WHAT HAPPENED ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO MAKE NE THIS LONG BUT FR 4 HOLES....


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 1 2011, 06:08 PM~19992261
> *WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO MAKE NE THIS LONG BUT FR 4 HOLES....
> *


SORRY NO MAN ...


----------



## D-Cheeze

Recs64 and capricesun thanks for the orders will pm you guys as soon as I ship!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

Let me know when that Lincoln plate is shipped too.... :thumbsup:


----------



## capricesun

Thanks I cant wait.


----------



## recs64

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 2 2011, 04:57 PM~19999764
> *Recs64 and capricesun thanks for the orders will pm you guys as soon as I ship!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317+Mar 5 2011, 10:29 PM~20025563-->
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when that Lincoln plate is shipped too.... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 09:03 AM~20027099
> *Thanks I cant wait.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-recs64_@Mar 6 2011, 12:49 PM~20028259
> *THANKS HOMIE!!
> *


should be shipping by the end of the week or sooner  i will pm all of you when its done :biggrin:


----------



## 80coupedeville

8 HOLE 
PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED 
EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)









PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL 
WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED
[/quote]
Hey homie I want this caddy 8 hole with the extensions


----------



## recs64

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 7 2011, 01:56 PM~20036144
> *should be shipping by the end of the week or sooner    i will pm all of you when its done :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE, WILL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I just need the Chevy one. 6 hole switch. Shoot me your paypal


----------



## gema68

WHATS UP D CHEEZE JUST WONDERING IF YOU HAVE A 4 HOLE PLATE WITH CHEVY LOGO AND THE EXTENSIONS HIT ME UP!!!!! AND HOW MUCH????


----------



## 80coupedeville

> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED


Hey homie I want this caddy 8 hole with the extensions
[/quote]
I need it asap.... if u can help me out I appreciate it


----------



## D-Cheeze

> Hey homie I want this caddy 8 hole with the extensions


I need it asap.... if u can help me out I appreciate it 
[/quote]
got your pm ....will be on the look out for the money order


----------



## 80coupedeville

> I need it asap.... if u can help me out I appreciate it


got your pm ....will be on the look out for the money order 
[/quote]
Thanks.... I think my homie might want one too... If he does ill let u know


----------



## D-Cheeze

all pending orders will be shipping tommarrow usps priority mail ....everyone should have parts by wedsday or sooner 

thanks for everyones patience 

Rich


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2011, 12:09 PM~20068253
> *all pending orders will be shipping tommarrow usps priority mail ....everyone should have parts by wedsday or sooner
> 
> thanks for everyones patience
> 
> Rich
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80coupedeville

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2011, 01:09 PM~20068253
> *all pending orders will be shipping tommarrow usps priority mail ....everyone should have parts by wedsday or sooner
> 
> thanks for everyones patience
> 
> Rich
> *


Cant wait to install it on my fleetwood :thumbsup:


----------



## recs64

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 11 2011, 12:09 PM~20068253
> *all pending orders will be shipping tommarrow usps priority mail ....everyone should have parts by wedsday or sooner
> 
> thanks for everyones patience
> 
> Rich
> *


COOL! :biggrin:


----------



## capricesun

Thank you


----------



## capricesun

Just got it in. Thank you very much. Looks awesome with the Caprice Emblem. It will be very unique where Im at. Thanks again.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by capricesun_@Mar 16 2011, 06:55 PM~20109189
> *Just got it in.  Thank you very much.  Looks awesome with the Caprice Emblem.  It will be very unique where Im at.  Thanks again.
> *


Thanks again for the biz man ...glad your happy :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## recs64

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 17 2011, 12:56 PM~20114227
> *ttt
> *


SWITCH PLATE CAME YESTERDAY! LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by recs64_@Mar 18 2011, 06:35 AM~20120541
> *SWITCH PLATE CAME YESTERDAY! LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!
> *


right on man ....glad your happy ....who's next ? :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/SWITCHPLATE.jpg


Right on Rich, Very happy with it


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Mar 18 2011, 08:44 PM~20125979
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/SWITCHPLATE.jpg
> Right on Rich, Very happy with it
> *


LOOKING REALLY GOOD MAN


----------



## mikal741

BAD ASS :cheesy: :cheesy: YOU TAKE PAYPAL :cheesy:


----------



## mikal741




----------



## mikal741




----------



## D-Cheeze

eloco mondo and Biz-Mn thnaks for the biz ....will ship in 7-10 working days


----------



## BIG SPANX

pm sent!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by mikal741+Mar 22 2011, 12:49 PM~20152700-->
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS  :cheesy:  :cheesy: YOU TAKE PAYPAL :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 12:51 PM~20152709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mikal741_@Mar 22 2011, 12:53 PM~20152717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 24 2011, 09:31 AM~20168787
> *pm sent
> *


Postal moneyorder will be sent today! thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 24 2011, 09:55 AM~20169372
> *Postal moneyorder will be sent today! thanks
> *


I will be on the lookout :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 24 2011, 04:19 PM~20171336
> *I will be on the lookout  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 26 2011, 07:06 PM~20188906
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Didn't see anything Saturday ...hopefulley today !!! :0


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 28 2011, 10:36 AM~20200658
> *Didn't see anything Saturday ...hopefulley today !!! :0
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Mar 28 2011, 11:11 AM~20201340
> *
> *


WIFEY CALLED AND SAYS ITS THERE ....WILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS IT SHIPS...THANKS FOR THE BIZ


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 28 2011, 01:24 PM~20201843
> *WIFEY CALLED AND SAYS ITS THERE ....WILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS IT SHIPS...THANKS FOR THE BIZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 30 2011, 01:13 PM~20219472
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze

all pending order should ship mid to late next week ...thanks for your patience 

Rich


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 31 2011, 05:03 PM~20229962
> *all pending order should ship mid to late next week ...thanks for your patience
> 
> Rich
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## BIG SPANX

~TTT~ :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 23 2011, 11:27 AM~20161107
> *eloco mondo, Big spanx ,  and Biz-Mn thnaks for the biz ....will ship in 7-10 working days
> *


on the way gentlemen ...thanks for you patience


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 8 2011, 10:56 AM~20291555
> *on the way gentlemen ...thanks for you patience
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX

Just got my cadi switch plate yesterday :biggrin: Thanks D-Cheese  
A++ seller in my book!


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 12 2011, 05:25 AM~20317916
> *Just got my cadi switch plate yesterday :biggrin:  Thanks D-Cheese
> A++ seller in my book!
> *


right on Frank glad your happy


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 12 2011, 03:05 PM~20321476
> *right on Frank glad your happy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
~ttt~


----------



## SD72RIVI

How much for one with the same design as this one but for 2 switches and a ford or LTD logo? I'm looking to get the switch panel and extensions.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 13 2011, 07:54 PM~20333955
> *How much for one with the same design as this one but for 2 switches and a ford or LTD logo? I'm looking to get the switch panel and extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## rightwire

what can you make to fix this


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 18 2011, 01:09 PM~20366185
> *what can you make to fix this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :wow: ...never seen anybody have to space one of them down like that in over 100 plate kits i have sold ....would have to make some sort of spacer or just mount it to the dash like every one else does ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 18 2011, 01:09 PM~20366185
> *what can you make to fix this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :wow: ...never seen anybody have to space one of them down like that in over 100 plate kits i have sold ....would have to make some sort of spacer or just mount it to the dash like every one else does ?


----------



## rightwire

can you make a new plate to work on my car


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 18 2011, 05:49 PM~20368064
> *can you make a new plate to work on my car
> *


not really... probly could make a spacer ? or remount it in a different area ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

61 impala on 3 your lincoln plate and extensions went out today ...thanks for your biz and your patience


----------



## joe 2 64s

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 13 2011, 08:54 PM~20333955
> *How much for one with the same design as this one but for 2 switches and a ford or LTD logo? I'm looking to get the switch panel and extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS BAD AZZ HOW MUCH ???


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by joe 2 64s_@Apr 24 2011, 09:51 AM~20408553
> *THATS BAD AZZ HOW MUCH ???
> *


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## gema68

WHATS UP D-CHEEZE I WOULD LIKE A 4 HOLE WITH A CHEVY LOGO I KNOW YOU GOT A BIG SELECTION AND SO HARD TO CHOOSE WITCH ONE THERE ALL SO NICE IF POSSIBLE CAN YOU POST SOME PIC. OF THAT TYPE TO DETERMINE WHICH ONE I WANT THANKS


----------



## renzo778

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 13 2011, 09:54 PM~20333955
> *How much for one with the same design as this one but for 2 switches and a ford or LTD logo? I'm looking to get the switch panel and extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: I gotta have it!!! Same exact setup except w/62 on it instead of 64....How much Shipped to 70003??


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

> _Originally posted by SD72RIVI_@Apr 13 2011, 09:54 PM~20333955
> *How much for one with the same design as this one but for 2 switches and a ford or LTD logo? I'm looking to get the switch panel and extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this with 1957 and with a bowtie on it.i have talked to ya before and you said you would give me a deal because this will be my second plate.just let me know how much.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by gema68+May 16 2011, 08:56 PM~20568107-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP D-CHEEZE I WOULD LIKE A 4 HOLE WITH A CHEVY LOGO I KNOW YOU GOT A BIG SELECTION AND SO HARD TO CHOOSE WITCH ONE THERE ALL SO NICE IF POSSIBLE CAN YOU POST SOME PIC. OF THAT TYPE TO DETERMINE WHICH ONE I WANT THANKS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 02:10 PM~20572319
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: I gotta have it!!! Same exact setup except w/62 on it instead of 64....How much Shipped to 70003??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kandykoatedkustoms_@May 17 2011, 06:47 PM~20574172
> *how much for this with 1957 and with a bowtie on it.i have talked to ya before and you said you would give me a deal because this will be my second plate.just let me know how much.
> *


pm's sent


----------



## firmelows

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 4 2009, 03:53 PM~15872651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAR OF VEHICLE SWITCH EXTENSIONS NOW AVAILIBLE
> *


pm me a quote this plate with bowtie extensions


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 19 2011, 12:59 PM~20586889
> *pm me a quote this plate with bowtie extensions
> *


done


----------



## gema68

TTT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 24 2011, 05:42 PM~20621350
> *TTT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


got your pm ...lol :cheesy:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by mikal741_@Mar 22 2011, 12:51 PM~20152709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this one shipped to 90011 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAKING HATERZ 93_@May 25 2011, 10:41 AM~20626111
> *how much for this one shipped to 90011  :biggrin:
> *


sure you want it ...it come with emotional baggage :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by MAKING HATERZ 93_@May 25 2011, 10:41 AM~20626111
> *how much for this one shipped to 90011  :biggrin:
> *


sure you want it ...it come with emotional baggage :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## flakes23

Send me a price for a four hole monte plate with exts. And your paypal info. Are these ready to ship?


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> ttt


pm sent


----------



## impalas66

What up what's price on a 6 hole with impala emblem shipped to 93906


----------



## D-Cheeze

impalas66 said:


> What up what's price on a 6 hole with impala emblem shipped to 93906


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

sorry for the lag everyone ....this new forum format had me screwed up ...think i finnally figured it out ....all pending orders shipping friday ...thanks for everyones patience


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

back ttt


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Yo Do you sell JUST the switches? If so, I need 10 bowtie switches shipped to 48221,


----------



## D-Cheeze

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Yo Do you sell JUST the switches? If so, I need 10 bowtie switches shipped to 48221,


sorry man extensions are not sold seperatly


----------



## sicvee

how much for 6 whole impala with extensions


----------



## customcutlass

How much for a 6 hole oldsmobile n a caddi with eext shipped to cc texas 78407


----------



## D-Cheeze

sicvee said:


> how much for 6 whole impala with extensions





customcutlass said:


> How much for a 6 hole oldsmobile n a caddi with eext shipped to cc texas 78407


pm's sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Do to multiple issues with the supplier I will no longer be selling these products ...sorry for any inconvience


----------



## 87cutty530

Damn, i was just about to ask if u had 4 hole caddy plates left.. all i need is the plate.. oh well.. sry to hear bro


----------



## 1SEXY80

NOW WHAT!!!
:banghead:


----------



## DAKI

Yo was wondering if I could order a 6 hole caprice switch plate wit extensions? Shipped to Hawaii 96706? Thanks


----------



## PHUKET

AbU dAkI said:


> Yo was wondering if I could order a 6 hole caprice switch plate wit extensions? Shipped to Hawaii 96706? Thanks


no more


----------



## Caddys 83

Damnit


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

D-Cheeze said:


> 4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> 
> 
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 
> 
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR 96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> 
> 
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

So whos making these now?


----------



## HU5TLN_CADY

D-Cheeze said:


>


 hey wats up man... i gota giv it to you bro these plates are the coolest shit i ever seen i gotta get my hands on 1...tell me man how much for a 6 hole cadillac switchplate with 6 Cadillac switch extentions shipped to Melbourne, Australia...??? by the way is evrything chrome plated coz in the pic its not to clear, is it polished or chrome...hit us up when you can man im really keen on this...thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Baca1

U got any pics of the chevy 4 switch plate? Is it the same style as the 6 switch plate?


----------



## Sombra

80coupedeville said:


> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED


Hey homie I want this caddy 8 hole with the extensions[/QUOTE]

I need a 4 switch for my cadi extensions and plate, how long will it take and what's the cost get @ me [email protected] Gracias...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey thats mine :biggrin:

i need another one for 63 homie LMK


----------



## candyblue64

Are these still avail? Hit me up [email protected]


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

:banghead::inout: NO BODY HOME..????


----------



## Tank05150

T T T


----------



## cruisethewhip

Do you just have regular chrome switch extentions?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

you have a 4 hole buick for sale


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

with extensions


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> you have a 4 hole buick for sale


----------



## CHAPARRO64

Need the 4 hole caddy with extentions


----------



## DeeLoc

D ain't selling these no mo!


----------



## Tank05150

Clear 5 hole Blue L.E.D. Plate


----------



## CHAPARRO64

Is this the dude from Canada ?


----------



## 92brougham

Hey do you still have these witch plates for sale? looking for a 6 hole cadillac. do you ship to canada?


----------



## Big Papi

Are the switch plates still available? I'm looking to get a 4 switch Cadillac switch plate.


----------



## MR.LAC

D-Cheeze said:


> 4 HOLE , 6 HOLE ,8 HOLE
> YOUR CHOICE OF
> CADILLAC
> OLDSMOBILE
> BOWTIE
> IMPALA
> BUICK
> RAIDERS
> LINCOLN
> FORD
> MONTE CARLO
> 
> 
> PRICES AS FALLOWS .....
> 
> 
> 4 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 90.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS 4 FOR 65.00 SHIPPED
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 145.00 SHIPPED ( SAVE 15.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 100.00 SHIPPED
> SWITCH EXTENSIONS SET OF 6 FOR 96.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 185.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 16.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 HOLE
> PLATE ONLY 110.00 SHIPPED
> EXTENSIONS SET OF 8 128.00
> PLATE AND EXTENSIONS 225.00 SHIPPED (SAVE 23.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRICES ARE FOR MONEY ORDER ....ADD 3% FOR PAYPAL
> 
> 
> WILL SHIP OUT WITHIN 2-3 DAYS OF PAYMENT RECIVED


 anymore for sale?


----------



## jjfrom713

That look clean


----------



## BIGTEX325

r these still available ????????


----------



## Bigmike33

Maybe a dumb question but do you make a 10 hole switch plate?


----------



## manu samoa

Why you need more than 4 ?


----------



## Schidek

How much for a 4 hole impala switch plate w/ 4 Impala switch extensions shipped to 33566? 

Thx!


----------



## low81regal

Ttt


----------



## BMD_fla

R they still for sell if so how much for a MAJESTICS 4 switches with the caddy emblems on the switch


----------



## Royal Legacy

How much for a 6 switch luxury sport monte carlo


----------



## Ren

Price for an impala six hole shipped to Reno Nevada


----------



## 1SEXY80

How much for a 4 Hole Monte Carlo switch plate Raw shipped 93314


----------



## huggieboy

What's ur number


----------



## huggieboy

I need 6 Extension with the Monte Carlo logo


----------



## huggieboy

What ur number dcheeze


----------



## LowSupreme84

i want a switch plate (chrome) for a Caddy. 6 Switches.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

http://www.switchinitup.com/

Best way to get a hold of him to buy... I just bought one few weeks ago.....:thumbsup:


----------



## white_boy_rollin

Can you do one with 10 hole?

Sent from my HTC One X+


----------



## iHopp

Got pics of any Buick ones ?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

i bought 1 off of them back in oct, emailed them all the keep saying is will send u tracking..same bullshit Dont Recommend buying from them.. and im fucken local 15 mins away from San Jose


still have not received mine



85CandyCutyy said:


> http://www.switchinitup.com/
> 
> Best way to get a hold of him to buy... I just bought one few weeks ago.....:thumbsup:


----------



## rexxnfx2010

BigBoyTransporting said:


> i bought 1 off of them back in oct, emailed them all the keep saying is will send u tracking..same bullshit Dont Recommend buying from them.. and im fucken local 15 mins away from San Jose
> 
> 
> still have not received mine


 * how long did it take to receive yours from when you ordered it?*


----------

